# 5*5 stronglifts



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi guys. I have been training a few years and now I want to try out stronglifts 5*5 routine. The main aim is to increase squat and some other lifts obviously, but primarily squat.

The thing is that I dont do bb bench press, I prefer using db's and do incline. BB gives me bad shoulders and thats something I want to avoid. Do you think using db's on a 5*5 is not a wise decision? Or can I get away with it?

The routine will look the following:

A

Squat 5*5

Incline Db bench 5*5

Weighted wide chins 5*5

B

Squat 5*5

Seated Db press 5*5

Dead lift 5*5

So one week will be A-B-A, the other B-A-B and again.

Also another important question for me... In the book about stronglifts it says that you should start with lower weight (i.e. do a deloading phase), and then add weight every workout. By how much should I lower my lifts? So for example if I lower my training intensity by 40%, it will take me about 3 weeks to reach my previous lifts and then some more time to improve on those. I am just asking myself, that may be 3 weeks is too much? Sorry, just dont have any experience with strength routines, so wanted somebody's advice.


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

i can't see changing bb for db will make any real dif other than allow you to do the exercises. (insert comment re stretching etc here blah blah)

as to the deload - if you haven't previously done squats 3 x a week you will need that 3 weeks to get accustomed to the intensity. if after a cpl of weeks you feel you dropped the weight too much in a particular exercise just up it by a bit more than prescribed.


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the advice, I have done squats 2x a week, still probably I'd just stick to 3 weeks deload rather than rushing it.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

yes dumbbells are a problem, its harder to progress

its easier to add weight to the barbell than the dumbells, especially when you should be adding weight weekly!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Have to say SL is good for a while but your body will eventually adapt and you will need to mix it up in order to maximise gains; tho did see good gains whilst I was on it


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I fail to see how your body gets used to stronglifts and you have to "mix it up" when each session you should be adding more weight (yes thats each session)

Why do you have pain in your shoulder from benching?

I used to due to rota cuff issues but with a good warm up and strech this is no longer a problem

I would also advise (and so would Mark Rippetoe) that the over head press to be done standing and with a barbell

Good solid routine youll make tonnes of gains with this.

The routine is it new? Because the one I followed you dead lift 1x5 instead of 5x5 due to the strain on lower back when lifting heavy

It was basically

Squat 5x5

Bench 5x5

Reverse row 3xF

Pushups 3xF

Plank 3x45seconds

Squat 5x5

OHP 5x5

Deadlift 1x5

Chins/pulls 3xF

Reverse crunches 3x15


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> I fail to see how your body gets used to stronglifts and you have to "mix it up" when each session you should be adding more weight (yes thats each session)
> 
> Why do you have pain in your shoulder from benching?
> 
> ...


Hi mate, yes sorry you are right, its 1*5 dead lift, not 5*5, my bad. About the shoulder - just an old rotator cuff problem, warm up does not help, after 3-4 weeks I start getting it again if using a bb, it gets so bad that I cant even unrack the bar by myself.

About the overhead press - I have done seated military and standed military for a long time, but as soon as I switched to seated db press, my delts have started making some decent progress. But I will definitely consider it, thank you for your advice.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Have to say SL is good for a while but your body will eventually adapt and you will need to mix it up in order to maximise gains; tho did see good gains whilst I was on it


No need to mix it up in my opinion.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

if you keep on adding the kgs each sassion/week you certainly won't need to "mix it up". Its the adaption to the constantly increasing weight that makes you grow. Mixing it up just stops you getting bored


----------

